# Dog Falls For Cat



## Artoxx (Nov 12, 2008)

:mrgreen:

http://www.flixxy.com/dog-loves-cat.htm


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

Artoxx,

this reminds me of the e-mails my mom sends about cats dressed up like historical figures.... :lol:


----------



## mikevanwilder (Nov 11, 2008)

I'm going to be honest I didn't even smile! :?


----------



## Artoxx (Nov 12, 2008)

I am so glad you agree. I was sitting here watching it listening to my wife and son oohing and aahing and all those other little cutesy noises, and thought maybe I was just having an off day.

So I posted it to see what the concensus was. Sure two responses does not a majority make, but YES it does remind me of those old timey lovey dovey crap emails that I STILL get from both my mother AND my wife. :roll: 
And it didn't do much for ME, either. lol


----------



## flyfisher117 (Jun 29, 2009)

Bax* said:


> Artoxx,
> 
> this reminds me of the e-mails my mom sends about cats dressed up like historical figures.... :lol:


 :rotfl: -_O-


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

Got this from my mom today. Just because we have a cat, doesnt mean I want pictures of other Satan incarnate creatures

Now why in the he!! would anyone take the time to make a picture like this? This is what I am talking about Artoxx!


----------



## flyfisher117 (Jun 29, 2009)

Bax* said:


> Got this from my mom today. Just because we have a cat, doesnt mean I want pictures of other Satan incarnate creatures
> 
> Now why in the he!! would anyone take the time to make a picture like this? This is what I am talking about Artoxx!


lmao nice... what a manly picture
XD


----------

